# ein emerge fehler nach dem anderen: emerge -uD world

## linjunky

das passiert bei mir wenn ich 

emerge -uD world mache

```
.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o arcnet.o arcnet.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ash.o ash.c

arcnet.c: In function 'in_arcnet':

arcnet.c:55: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ax25.o ax25.c

ash.c: In function 'in_ash':

ash.c:67: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

ash.c: In function 'pr_sash':

ash.c:112: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'pr_ash' differ in signedness

ax25.c: In function 'AX25_sprint':

ax25.c:76: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'AX25_print' differ in signedness

ax25.c: In function 'AX25_input':

ax25.c:87: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ax25_gr.o ax25_gr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ddp.o ddp.c

ddp.c: In function 'ddp_sprint':

ddp.c:51: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'ddp_print' differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ddp_gr.o ddp_gr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ec_hw.o ec_hw.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o econet.o econet.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ether.o ether.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o fddi.o fddi.c

ether.c: In function 'in_ether':

ether.c:59: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

fddi.c: In function 'in_fddi':

fddi.c:69: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o frame.o frame.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o getargs.o getargs.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o getroute.o getroute.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o hdlclapb.o hdlclapb.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o hippi.o hippi.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o hw.o hw.c

hippi.c: In function 'in_hippi':

hippi.c:69: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ib.o ib.c

ib.c: In function 'in_ib':

ib.c:69: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o inet.o inet.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o inet6.o inet6.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o inet6_gr.o inet6_gr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o inet6_sr.o inet6_sr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o inet_gr.o inet_gr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o inet_sr.o inet_sr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o interface.o interface.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ipx.o ipx.c

ipx.c: In function 'IPX_sprint':

ipx.c:82: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'IPX_print' differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ipx_gr.o ipx_gr.c

interface.c: In function 'ife_print_long':

interface.c:723: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'hw->print' differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ipx_sr.o ipx_sr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o irda.o irda.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o loopback.o loopback.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o masq_info.o masq_info.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o netrom.o netrom.c

masq_info.c: In function 'read_masqinfo':

masq_info.c:101: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

masq_info.c:102: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

masq_info.c:109: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

masq_info.c:110: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o netrom_gr.o netrom_gr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o netrom_sr.o netrom_sr.c

netrom.c: In function 'NETROM_sprint':

netrom.c:79: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'NETROM_print' differ in signedness

netrom.c: In function 'NETROM_input':

netrom.c:90: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o nstrcmp.o nstrcmp.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ppp.o ppp.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o ppp_ac.o ppp_ac.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o proc.o proc.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o rose.o rose.c

rose.c: In function 'ROSE_sprint':

rose.c:73: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'ROSE_print' differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o rose_gr.o rose_gr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o setroute.o setroute.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o sit.o sit.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o slip.o slip.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o slip_ac.o slip_ac.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o sockets.o sockets.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o strip.o strip.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o tr.o tr.c

tr.c: In function 'in_tr':

tr.c:55: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o tunnel.o tunnel.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o unix.o unix.c

unix.c: In function 'UNSPEC_sprint':

unix.c:57: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'UNSPEC_print' differ in signedness

unix.c: In function 'UNIX_print':

unix.c:66: warning: pointer targets in return differ in signedness

unix.c: In function 'UNIX_sprint':

unix.c:77: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'UNIX_print' differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o util-ank.o util-ank.c

util-ank.c: In function 'format_host':

util-ank.c:317: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'inet_ntop' differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o util.o util.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o x25.o x25.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o x25_gr.o x25_gr.c

x25.c: In function 'X25_print':

x25.c:58: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '__builtin_strncpy' differ in signedness

x25.c: In function 'X25_sprint':

x25.c:71: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'X25_print' differ in signedness

x25.c: In function 'X25_input':

x25.c:86: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

x25.c:117: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of '__builtin_strncpy' differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60 -idirafter /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/include    -c -o x25_sr.o x25_sr.c

Building libnet-tools.a

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/lib'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/man'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/man'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/lib'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/lib'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o ifconfig.o ifconfig.c

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/lib'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/lib'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o hostname.o hostname.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o arp.o arp.c

arp.c: In function 'arp_getdevhw':

arp.c:255: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'xhw->print' differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o netstat.o netstat.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o statistics.o statistics.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o route.o route.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o rarp.o rarp.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o slattach.o slattach.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o plipconfig.o plipconfig.c

plipconfig.c: In function 'main':

plipconfig.c:111: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o nameif.o nameif.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o iptunnel.o iptunnel.c

iptunnel.c: In function 'print_tunnel':

iptunnel.c:412: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'format_host' differ in signedness

iptunnel.c:413: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'format_host' differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o ipmaddr.o ipmaddr.c

ipmaddr.c: In function 'print_maddr':

ipmaddr.c:266: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'format_host' differ in signedness

ipmaddr.c: In function 'multiaddr_modify':

ipmaddr.c:348: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'parse_lla' differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2  -I. -idirafter ./include/ -Ilib -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall   -c -o mii-tool.o mii-tool.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o ifconfig ifconfig.o -lnet-tools

mii-tool.c: In function 'mdio_read':

mii-tool.c:115: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

mii-tool.c: In function 'mdio_write':

mii-tool.c:127: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

mii-tool.c: In function 'do_one_xcvr':

mii-tool.c:312: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

mii-tool.c: In function 'watch_one_xcvr':

mii-tool.c:360: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o hostname hostname.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o arp arp.o -lnet-tools

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o netstat netstat.o statistics.o -lnet-tools

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o route route.o -lnet-tools

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o rarp rarp.o -lnet-tools

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o slattach slattach.o -lnet-tools

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o plipconfig plipconfig.o -lnet-tools

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o nameif nameif.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o iptunnel iptunnel.o -lnet-tools

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o ipmaddr ipmaddr.o -lnet-tools

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Llib -o mii-tool mii-tool.o

make: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/ethercard-diag'

for p in patches/*.patch ; do \

                patch -p0 < $p || exit 1 ; \

        done

patching file pub/diag/Makefile

patching file pub/diag/alta-diag.c

patching file pub/diag/diag-example.c

patching file pub/diag/myson-diag.c

patching file pub/diag/natsemi-diag.c

patching file pub/diag/ns820-diag.c

patching file pub/diag/pcnet-diag.c

patching file pub/diag/tulip-diag.c

patching file pub/diag/via-diag.c

patching file pub/diag/Makefile

Hunk #1 succeeded at 15 with fuzz 1.

patching file pub/diag/ether-wake.c

touch .patch

make -C pub/diag most

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/ethercard-diag/pub/diag'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII   -c -o libflash.o libflash.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII   -c -o libmii.o libmii.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    pci-config.c   -o pci-config

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    ether-wake.c   -o ether-wake

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    diag-example.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o diag-example

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    ne2k-pci-diag.c libflash.o   -o ne2k-pci-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    alta-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o alta-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    eepro100-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o eepro100-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    epic-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o epic-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    myson-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o myson-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    natsemi-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o natsemi-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    ns820-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o ns820-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    pcnet-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o pcnet-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    rtl8139-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o rtl8139-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    starfire-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o starfire-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    tulip-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o tulip-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    via-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o via-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    vortex-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o vortex-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    winbond-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o winbond-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    yellowfin-diag.c libflash.o libmii.o   -o yellowfin-diag

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -DLIBFLASH -DLIBMII    mii-diag.c libmii.o   -o mii-diag

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/ethercard-diag/pub/diag'

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/ethercard-diag'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/po'

xgettext --default-domain=net-tools \

          --add-comments --keyword=_ --keyword=N_ ../arp.c ../hostname.c ../ifconfig.c ../netstat.c ../rarp.c ../route.c ../plipconfig.c ../iptunnel.c ../statistics.c ../lib/activate.c ../lib/af.c ../lib/arcnet.c ../lib/ash.c ../lib/ax25.c ../lib/ax25_gr.c ../lib/ddp.c ../lib/ddp_gr.c ../lib/econet.c ../lib/ether.c ../lib/fddi.c ../lib/frame.c ../lib/getargs.c ../lib/getroute.c ../lib/hdlclapb.c ../lib/hippi.c ../lib/hw.c ../lib/inet.c ../lib/inet6.c ../lib/inet6_gr.c ../lib/inet6_sr.c ../lib/inet_gr.c ../lib/inet_sr.c ../lib/ipx.c ../lib/ipx_gr.c ../lib/ipx_sr.c ../lib/loopback.c ../lib/masq_info.c ../lib/nstrcmp.c ../lib/netrom.c ../lib/netrom_gr.c ../lib/netrom_sr.c ../lib/ppp.c ../lib/ppp_ac.c ../lib/proc.c ../lib/rose.c ../lib/rose_gr.c ../lib/setroute.c ../lib/sit.c ../lib/slip.c ../lib/slip_ac.c ../lib/tr.c ../lib/tunnel.c ../lib/unix.c ../lib/util.c ../lib/interface.c ../lib/sockets.c ../lib/util-ank.c ../ipmaddr.c ../slattach.c ../iptunnel.c

msgfmt -o de.mo de.po

xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [net-tools.pot] Error 127

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

de.po: warning: Charset "iso8859-1" is not a portable encoding name.

                Message conversion to user's charset might not work.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/work/net-tools-1.60/po'

make: *** [i18ndir] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild, line   63:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake i18ndir || die "emake i18ndir failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake i18ndir failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   net-tools-1.60-r13.ebuild, line   63:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake i18ndir || die "emake i18ndir failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake i18ndir failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 93 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Last edited by linjunky on Wed Feb 06, 2008 4:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## linjunky

----Last edited by linjunky on Wed Feb 06, 2008 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ampheus

Du wirst wahrscheinlich hier fündig.

----------

## linjunky

das hilft nicht ampheus

----------

## revilootneg

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> das hilft nicht ampheus

 

Das sollte es aber linjunky, ein bisschen selbst suchen und lesen muss bei gentoo schon sein.

 *aus deinem merge-log wrote:*   

> xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Auf die Lösung zum libexpat-Fehler hat ampheus dich schon hingewiesen. Aus dem Fehler kannst du erkennen, dass das Programm xgettext gegen libexpat gelinkt ist und somit auch von dem Fehler betroffen ist. Es sollte ein revdep-rebuild (wie in dem anderen Thread beschrieben) helfen.

Alternativ genügt auch etwas Verstand:

1. Vermutung: xgettext gehört sicher zum Paket gettext. 

2. Kontrolle:

```
qlist gettext | grep xget

/usr/bin/xgettext

/usr/share/man/man1/xgettext.1.bz2
```

--> Stimmt. 

3. gettext remergen.

4. Auf jeden Fall die Forensuche und google bemühen, denn es gibt sicher hunderte Threads auf fgo, die das gezielte emergen von expat, curl, und den wichtigsten Abhängigkeiten empfehlen!

```
emerge expat curl XML-Parser gettext fontconfig pango 
```

 (unvollständig)

----------

## linjunky

hat sich schon erledigt. paar haben mir aus dem irc channel geholfen

danke euch allen   :Very Happy: 

----------

